# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  الالزام القانوني لحق مياه الشرب والتمديدات الصحية

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الالزام القانوني لحق مياه الشرب والتمديدات الصحيه 
وثيقة - الأمم المتحدة: قرار تاريخي يعيد التأكيد على أن الحقوق في مياه الشرب والتمديدات الصحية ملزمة قانوناً
رقم الوثيقة: Ior 40/018/2010 
بتاريخ: 1أكتوبر/تشرين الأول 2010 
الأمم المتحدة: قرار تاريخي يعيد التأكيد على أن الحقوق في مياه الشرب والتمديدات الصحية ملزمة قانوناً
ترحب منظمة العفو الدولية باعتماد مجلس حقوق الإنسان التابع للأمم المتحدة (المجلس) قراراً يؤكد على أن الحق الإنساني في الحصول على مياه شرب آمنة وفي توفير التمديدات الصحية مستمد من الحق في التمتع بمستوى معيشة كافٍ. إن هذا القرار من الناحية الفعلية يؤكد مجدداً على أن الحقوق في المياه والتمديدات الصحية واردة ضمنياً في عدة معاهدات خاصة بحقوق الإنسان، ومنها العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية، الذي بلغ عدد الدول الأطراف فيه 160دولة، واتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الطفل، التي وصلت تقريباً إلى حد التصديق العالمي عليها، ولذا فإنها حقوق ملزمة قانوناً. 
وهذا هو القرار الأول لمجلس حقوق الإنسان الذي يؤكد على الحق في المياه والتمديدات الصحية. ويكرر هذا القرار اعتراف لجنة الأمم المتحدة المعنية بالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية بأن الحق في الحصول على الماء- شأنه شأن الحق في الحصول على الغذاء والمسكن الكافي- ينبثق من الحق في التمتع بمستوى معيشة كافٍ المنصوص عليه في المادة 11(1) من العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، يؤكد القرار على أن الحق في الحصول على خدمات التمديدات الصحية مستمد من الحق في التمتع بمستوى معيشة كاف. 
في يوليو/تموز 2010، اعتمدت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة قراراً "اعترف بأن الحق في الحصول على مياه شرب آمنة ونظيفة يعتبر حقاً إنسانياً أساسياً للتمتع الكامل بالحياة وبحقوق الإنسان كافة." ( رقم الوثيقة:a/res/64/292، بتاريخ 28يوليو/تموز 2010). ويشير قرار مجلس حقوق الإنسان إلى قرار الجمعية العامة، ويتخذ خطوة إضافية إلى الأمام حيث اعتبر الحق في الماء والتمديدات الصحية ملزماً من الناحية القانونية. 
إن مجموع عدد البلدان التي اعترفت بالحق في الماء والتمديدات الصحية مرة واحدة على الأقل في قرار أو إعلان دولي بلغ 178دولة من كافة أنحاء العالم. ولا تستطيع الدول أن تنكر أنها ملزمة قانوناً بضمان الحقوق في المياه والتمديدات الصحية. وسيؤدي هذا القرار إلى تعزيز قدرة الأشخاص المحرومين من حقوقهم في المياه والتمديدات الصحية على مساءلة الحكومات. 
وتدعو منظمة العفو الدولية جميع البلدان إلى الاعتراف علناً بالحقوق في الماء والتمديدات الصحية وتنفيذها إذا لم تكن قد فعلت بعد. ويتعين على جميع الدول اتخاذ الخطوات اللازمة لضمان أن تنعكس الحقوق في الماء والتمديدات الصحية انعكاساً تاماً في قوانينها وسياساتها وممارساتها. كما ينبغي أن تكفل تحقيق الإنصاف على انتهاكات هذه الحقوق على المستويين الوطني والدولي. كما يتعين على جميع الدول أن تصبح أطرافاً في آليات الشكاوى الدولية الخاصة بانتهاكات هذه الحقوق، ومنها البروتوكول الاختياري للعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية.
*

----------

